# Correct Rivets For Fenders



## STRADALITE (Aug 31, 2008)

Can someone point me in the right direction. After removing, repairing, and repainting my fenders I have been using the threaded rivets to reattach the braces to the fenders. I don't really care for this method. I would like to use the correct rivets. What size are they and where can I get them? I suppose I will also need a rivet tool.
Josh


----------



## Parker (Aug 31, 2008)

I was looking into this a little bit back. You get a caliper and take the measurements of the head diameter, hole diameter, and add about a 1/4" over the depth of the hole with the brace behind it. Problem I ran into was vendors wouldn't let me see what I was going to buy and I would have to order 1000 (which was only 50-60 bucks), on top of this to get a good fit and look you'd need the rivet tool and adapters.

If you want to find them they are called semi tubular rivets.


----------

